# Stingray Lil Tiger



## rgarcia1501 (May 20, 2015)

I have a green (I'm guessing) 1969 Lil Tiger. This was given to me by my parents when I was a kid. I believe it was bought new and it has been stored in my dad's garage for over 35 years. Anyone know the value on these bikes. Paint is worn in spots and the chrome has rust specks but it looks like it is all original based on pictures of other lil tiger's. This is the 2nd or 3rd set of hard rubber tires. I do remember my dad replacing them because I rode this bike all the time. Anyone have any interest in purchasing?


----------



## vastingray (May 20, 2015)

I sent you a pm.


----------

